# Good Price for 4-8-4



## RookieHudson (Jan 12, 2014)

Hope everyone has been doing well. I've been awhile for awhile as wife and the 2 kiddos have sold our new home and built a new one. Was even living at the inlaws for awhile.. thankfully all parties survived. 

I got a hankering for 4-8-4 to give the kiddos for christmas from Santa Claus. No I'm not going to let 2 little kids go wild with this engine. This will be something to hold onto for the ages, to remember when we all play and run the trains. 

On Ebay seems like a lot of - $400 Buy it Nows. Is this a fair price, I know hard to say as condition is everything. I'm not looking for perfect collectable condition, but a clean real nice running engine. I've been also searching Craig L but with no luck. I'm still a AF rookie, just got my hudson up and going around a small oval. Once I get the basement more organized -still got boxes to put away. I'll be building some type of table but for now around the tree the little oval will have to do. 

Lastly anything I should be cautioned about a 4-8-4? years to buy or avoid? I have a new controller so I don't think I can run any DC. Anyone see a good honest 4-8-4 feel free to send me a link or point me in the right direction. Look forward to getting back on track 

Thanks


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

A 336 with large motor is, in my opinion, is the best 4-8-4 you can get.. My next selection would be a K335. I've read that the early 4-8-4's, 332, had problems with the tender chassis warping, so I would stay away from one of these, but that's just me. Many times you will find them with the number boards missing, or the tender steps broken off. If you don't care about originality, then that's ok.Just make sure the normal things are checked out like white insulators not loose, motor mounts broken, etc, the same as you would do for any AF engine.
As for the price, I paid $375 for my K335, and approx $125 for my 336, but that was the exception, rather than the rule, as I bought the whole set for just $170 plus shipping. $400 is a good price for a 336, just make sure it's complete. I saw a 332 at the train show Sunday, and it was missing the number boards, the steps were broken off the tender, and maybe other things. The cost was $140, and I passed. By the time I had to buy parts for it, my labor, etc, it wouldn't have been worth it. Hope I helped.


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

RookieHudson said:


> Lastly anything I should be cautioned about a 4-8-4? years to buy or avoid? I have a new controller so I don't think I can run any DC. Anyone see a good honest 4-8-4 feel free to send me a link or point me in the right direction. Look forward to getting back on track
> 
> RookieHudson: Have had many 4-8-4 Northerns; here are my observations:
> 
> ...


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

IMO the Northerns are the premium engines in the Gilbert Flyer line and as such will command that kind of price no matter the condition, unless you are as lucky as Flyernut happens to be. I have yet to see any under $250, except one 332 with some serious needs -- might even be the same one Flyernut saw cuz the guy was also asking $140 and I passed for all the same reasons. Vendors are just pricing them high because of what they are. When I find a Northern to add to my collection, I expect to pay a bundle, but I'll also expect it to be in very good to excellent running condition. The decision is entirely up to you - but are you sure you want this for the kids at this particular time? I'm sure they will have just as much excitement with a 4-6-2 Pacific or PRR K5 for much less. You should be able to get 2 of them in really great shape for the price of one Northern.


----------



## RookieHudson (Jan 12, 2014)

I made a purchase.. Hopefully next week I'll be able to post some pictures..


----------



## markjs (Dec 11, 2010)

I picked up an American Models Santa Fe Northern with full sound for $290, and a Flyonel Milwaukee Road Northern for $250. Both are stunning and run well.

Mark


----------

